# about the normal temperature of core i3-2310M.



## bhogijogi

What happen to my system ? please suggest me .............!?
i bought the laptop 25 days ago. specification of laptop is as follow.
* Processor: 2nd generation Intel Core i3
* Variant: 2310M
* Chipset: Intel Mobile HM 67 Express
* Clock Speed: 2.1 Ghz
* Cache memory: 3MB
* Expandable Memory: up to 8GB
* Memory Slots: 2
* System memory: 2GB DDR3 RAM
* HDD: 320 GB 5400 rpm
* HDD Type: SATA
* Optical Drive: DVD RW
* OS: Free DOS
* Display: 14.1 inch HD WLED Anti-Glare Display
* Resolution: 1366 x 768 pixels
* Graphics: Standard Intel HD Graphics
* Web Cam: 1.3 megapixel
* Touchpad
* Standard Keyboard
* Internal Mic: Available
* Speakers: Integrated Stereo Sound
* Ethernet: Integrated 10/100 Ethernet LAN
* Wireless LAN: 802.11 b/g/n
* Bluetooth Combo v3.0
* Battery: 6-cell
* Battery Backup: up to 3 hours
* USB Port: 3 x USB 2.0
* Mic In: Available
* RJ45: Available
* HDMI Port: Available
* VGA Port: Available
* Multi Card Slot: 3 in 1 Card Reader
* Weight: 2.2 kg
when i start my laptop in the morning time the temperature of laptop is min.42 degree celcius and max. of 56 .at that time the load of cpu is about 6.2% . the temperature of my laptop never falls below 40 degree celcius. this temperature of laptop is measured with the help of real temp 3.70. is it okay temperature for my laptop or there is some problem with my cpu? what to do give me some suggestions .thank you ..............!!
does the utility like real temp 3.70 give the real temp. of cpu.?? how to know that that your cpu is in good condition ?i don't play any games in my laptop . my laptop is just for net surfing and word processing


----------



## sayeen

Yep....42-56 is a perfect temperature for web surfing...nd yes I also use realtemp 3.70 and as far as i can tell it is a fairly accurate monitor...you should start worrying when the min temp goes beyond 60...if you are really too worried about your processor being burned, get urself a cooling pad...but really 42-56 is a good temp range


----------



## bhogijogi

what would be the normal min. and max . temp. while playing normal type games in laptop having core i3-2310M ?


----------



## sayeen

the max any processor can go before your computer starts lagging is around 75-80...just remember, if a game starts normally but starts lagging in the middle it usually means the temp is getting too high...dont worry it wont blow ur computer off...processors have TJ max, once they reach TJ max (max temp) they automatically shut down...its like a fail safe system...however, high processor temp of around 90 and above (or even 85 on some laptops) can cause damage to nearby components...fortunately (in your case) your laptop cannot run very heavy games on those specs so high temp should not be a problem...keep an eye on the RealTemp until you grow trust on your CPU temp...


----------



## bhogijogi

*Thank you sayeen_qaz*i


----------



## stranger96

hi 
I have new laptop (3 months) with same CPU, normal temp when surfing is about 46°C - 51°C.
When playing CoD4 on (medium settings) temp is about 59°C - 63°C 
When rendering video on Sony Vegas, temp is about 68°C - 72°C
Room temp is 28°C (its summer).
P.S - i never put laptop on bed, 1 on week blow into the fan and around , sry for eng...


----------



## stranger96

hi 
I have new laptop (3 months) with same CPU, normal temp when surfing is about 46°C - 51°C.
When playing CoD4 on (medium settings) temp is about 59°C - 63°C 
When rendering video on Sony Vegas, temp is about 68°C - 72°C
Room temp is 28°C (its summer).
P.S - i never put laptop on bed, 1 on week blow into the fan and around , sry for eng...


----------

